# park city vs canyons?



## ylnad123

Going to park city for 3 days, I mostly freeride don't do any park. Should I stick to park city or go to canyons?


----------



## Shocktroop531

definitely go to canyons. I prefer it to Park City. the only thing PCMR has over canyons is park and pipe. besides that, canyons is better all the way


----------



## Mr. Polonia

never been to PC but have been at the canyons and the bird.

The canyons has some nice open groomers and it wasnt that packed at all. if ur looking for a little adventure, make sure u hit up the 9990 lift. There are warning signs EVERY WHERE before u hop onto that lift. once ur up there, u can hike up an extra 100ft or so and ride down off-piste. but make sure u have a beacon

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/trip-reports/26304-canyons-death-wish.html


----------



## Toecutter

3 days? Go to both places.


----------



## neednsnow

Toecutter said:


> 3 days? Go to both places.


One day at PC and 2 at Canyons. I agree, spread the experience.


----------



## ylnad123

I have been to park city before, just never to canyons. I got board after about 2 days at park city. I will probably spend all three days at canyons this time.


----------



## ski_trip

*The Canyons, UT Ski Vacation Packages*

One of the country's five largest, and the region’s largest single ski and snowboard resort, The Canyons bring up unparalleled playland for skiers and riders of all levels, where learners can take their runs in the learning park while the pros thrill to hit some of Utah’s most challenging rails and jumps. Experience the overwhelming mountain fun in a four-season Park City jewel that is just 30 minutes away from Salt Lake City International Airport, providing 8 diverse peaks, with 163 large and equally diverse trails, serving 17 premier lifts, 2 world-class terrain parks and 6 natural half-pipes.


----------



## Toecutter

ylnad123 said:


> I have been to park city before, just never to canyons. I got board after about 2 days at park city. I will probably spend all three days at canyons this time.


You might already know this, but if you're flying in you can trade your boarding pass for a day pass on the day of your flight. I always book an early flight and ride free that first day.

http://www.parkcityinfo.com/quickstart/


----------



## Toecutter

ski_trip said:


> One of the country's five largest, and the region’s largest single ski and snowboard resort, The Canyons bring up unparalleled playland for skiers and riders of all levels, where learners can take their runs in the learning park while the pros thrill to hit some of Utah’s most challenging rails and jumps. Experience the overwhelming mountain fun in a four-season Park City jewel that is just 30 minutes away from Salt Lake City International Airport, providing 8 diverse peaks, with 163 large and equally diverse trails, serving 17 premier lifts, 2 world-class terrain parks and 6 natural half-pipes.


That doesn't sound at all like ad copy.


----------



## ylnad123

Yeah I couldn't do that this time. We are arriving late and leaving at night on monday so we can ski that day. I wish they did the opposite. If you fly out that night you can ski free that day.


----------



## jeri534

go to snowbird


----------



## Toecutter

ylnad123 said:


> I wish they did the opposite. If you fly out that night you can ski free that day.


I would always miss my flight if they did that. zzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Music Moves

jeri534 said:


> go to snowbird


:thumbsup: I'll be there a few days at the beginning of Feb, but I am taking advantage of the free day at PC when we fly in... I'd like to hit Canyons too, but not sure I'll make it.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

1 day canyons 2 days at the bird. skip PC.


----------



## david_z

Agree with NYinfamous2k2 we spent a week in PC last winter and did a handful of days at PCMR because I got cheap lift tickets on ebay. We definitely should've spent more time at the Bird that place is sweet. But yeah canyons is better than PCMR most days and especially on pow days.


----------



## ylnad123

how long is the drive from park city to snowbird?


----------



## Music Moves

ylnad123 said:


> how long is the drive from park city to snowbird?


Really depends on what you're driving, the conditions, who's in front of you and how you drive but the distance is about 10 miles.


----------



## Shocktroop531

ylnad123 said:


> how long is the drive from park city to snowbird?


45 mins on a clear day


----------



## david_z

Music Moves said:


> Really depends on what you're driving, the conditions, who's in front of you and how you drive but the distance is about 10 miles.


It's 40 miles takes 45 mins to an hour in good weather. 

Snowbird Ski & Summer Resort: Activity Center to Park City, UT - Google Maps

I think you can do 10 miles to Brighton but that's on seasonal roads closed in the winter.


----------



## Music Moves

david_z said:


> 40 miles


What he said... damn 10 key .


----------



## Shocktroop531

david_z said:


> I think you can do 10 miles to Brighton but that's on seasonal roads closed in the winter.


yep. guardsmans pass. no go in the winter. gotta go all the way around.


----------



## Tom Selleck

I don't really like either. Snowbird is by far the best out there. Solitude is fun, too.


----------



## Principal

I have had some of my best freeriding days at the Canyons. You won't go wrong either way, but the sheer acreage of the Canyons gives you some opportunities to get some shots at your own lines.


----------



## eelpout

Definitely Canyons over PCMR. They've futzed with the base too: tore down a bunch of old buildings, rejiggered the gondola and added a heated "bubble" chair. I'm actually going to The Canyons later today. Whee-hee  

Odd though they spent all this money and didn't add an RFID ticket system. 

Oh and another vote for Solitude.


----------



## tekniq33

Like everyone else said, If you can't hit the canyon then hit The Canyons.
I will be out there next weekend staying in Park City but will probably be going only to cottonwood canyon (the Bird and Brighton). If I do stay in PC I will for sure be going to The Canyons. I have been to PCMR and Canyons before and for me it is no question. More terrain with more variability and interesting features at the Canyons. Plus when I was at PCMR it seemed like all of their challenging runs were just moguls, which sucks. Also at Canyons there was a moose on one of the trails which was just crazy.


----------



## Duck Commander

My two favorites out there are The Canyons and Brighton. Snowbird's great if you like steeps. I like the long cruisers and snowbird was kind of lacking in the department.


----------



## Principal

Duck Commander is on the money with his assessment and evaluation. Sad news to report Powder Mountain is closed for the season. What a great day there today to kiss it goodbye for a year!


----------



## tekniq33

Just got back from the best 3 days of riding in my life.
Day 1 Canyons: 14" of fresh and snowing all day. Absolute blast. Love the trees here. 
Day 2 Snowbird: absolutely dumping all day. Epic mountain, so freaking steep. Would love to go back with better visibility. Best terrain I have ever experienced.
Day 3 PCMR: more snow!! Park city area got close to three feet while we were there. Today was a great day for groomers and tree runs with super deep snow. Liked PCMR a lot better this time but still prefer the canyons.


----------



## Principal

It was a GREAT end of the season! Your timing was awesome.


----------



## BoricuaBoarder

Do one day at each, and the third day at the one you liked best.


----------

